# Where do I get these 3D sublimation iPhone case blanks?



## kronengriffharry (Oct 6, 2013)

Just stumbled upon these cases, but I don't know where to get these.
Any help would be appreciated.
embellishcases.jpg Photo by pepsicarola2010 | Photobucket

Thanks, Harry


----------



## kronengriffharry (Oct 6, 2013)

Nobody???

I would like to get into 3D sublimation.
But all I found were the cheap vacuum presses from China.
I am also looking for some better blanks, not the regular snap on iPhone cases.
Any good distributors here in US?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a standard snap on. you can get them from coastal or import them yourself.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

I believe that Johnson Plastic also carries them


----------



## kronengriffharry (Oct 6, 2013)

headfirst said:


> That's a standard snap on. you can get them from coastal or import them yourself.


With the rubber liner inside?
Already checked Coastal, they have different ones.


----------



## kronengriffharry (Oct 6, 2013)

best26102 said:


> I believe that Johnson Plastic also carries them


David,
checked JP but could not find any wrap around cases.
i don't think they carry 3D sublimation items at all


----------



## Hunkydorymofo (Jun 19, 2012)

They are called tough cases, there are several manufacturers
3D Sublimation - IDT Systems
3D Sublimation blanks - High Definition Blank iPhone 4 / 5, Samsung Cases and more


----------



## kronengriffharry (Oct 6, 2013)

Hunkydorymofo said:


> They are called tough cases, there are several manufacturers
> 3D Sublimation - IDT Systems
> 3D Sublimation blanks - High Definition Blank iPhone 4 / 5, Samsung Cases and more


Thanks.
I just found IDT-systems and contacted them.
I like the fact that they also operate from the US.

I contacted Octi-tech (sublideck) a while ago.
great customer service but I dont like to order from overseas.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I called IDT today to inquire. Apparently you have to have their hardware in order to buy case blanks from them.


----------

